# Now taking pre-orders for the LS2 Predator programmers!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

TBYRNE Motorsports is now taking pre-orders for the LS2 Predator programmers. Diablo expects to have them ready to start shipping in a few weeks so this will allow you to receive one of the first that is released. 

The Predator is a state-of-the art high performance tuning flash programmer, which advances the timing, optimizes the air/fuel ratio and remaps the transmission shift points (in automatic transmissions). Unlike other 'tuners', DiabloSport’s programming is performed in very small increments throughout the entire RPM range, for a smoother, wider and a more predictable power delivery.


This unit has taken the hand-held programmer to a new level. You will notice quicker acceleration and better throttle response. If you have an automatic transmission, the Predator will also give you a firmer, more responsive shift pattern (gas vehicles only at this time). The Predator will raise your rev limiter as well as it allows you to raise your top end speed limiter if you have installed high speed rated tires. 

A unique feature of the Predator is that is allows you, the user, to “fine tune” DiabloSports program. Since vehicles are located at different elevations or different weather climates, the way the vehicle responds to the DiabloSport program may vary (not all vehicles are exactly alike). Some vehicles will see better gains than others and some may see better (or worse) gains than advertised. This is due to the fact that not all vehicles respond exactly the same. Now, here’s the good news…If you're not totally satisfied with the way DiabloSport program performs, the Predator allows you to make your own adjustments to the program. For example: If you feel that the shift points are too firm, you can go into the program and lower the transmission line pressure (gas vehicles). If you feel that you can benefit from a higher shift point rpm, you can go into the program and raise shift points. If you feel that you will benefit from a few more degrees of ignition timing, you can go into the program and add some timing (gas vehicles). The Predator allows you to "fine tune" the DiabloSport program to meet your specific requirements. 
The Predator has diagnostic abilities near identical to GM’s Tech2 software. The predator will allow you to read diagnostic trouble codes (DTC), erase DTC’s and perform live data monitoring. You can monitor your engine sensors while driving your vehicle and much more.

Part number and pricing is -
U7191 2005 GTO/C6 Predator programmer with overnight shipping $399.99

Orders can be placed online or by calling 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763).



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-508-636-0770 in MA)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*NEW WEEKLY SPECIALS CAN BE SEEN ON - OUR WEBSITE *


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

A few details from Diablo -

The New #U7191 DiabloSport Predator for GM LS2 applications is currently in the tuning stage of development. All testing and development is being done exclusively at DiabloSport Performance Tuning, our Delray Beach, Florida facility. 

Our newest Predator for GM will be a little different then past GM Predators. 
Predator was the first stand alone hand held flash programmer for GM to offer end user adjustability, advanced diagnostics with read and erase fault code capability and live data monitoring. 

The New #U7191 Predator will be the first to offer not just great dyno tested pre-programmed performance tunes, but the ability to hold multiple custom calibrations, and for the first time in the GM flash programmer market a stand alone flash programmer to allow end users to do real time data logging, through the Predator by itself, or through your PC or lap top with a free software download for the diablosport website.

Now with Predator you can flash your LS2 vehicle, make fine tuning adjustments, from real time data streamed from the vehicle, with out the need for a clumsy and expensive laptop. The ability to get custom calibrations from a nation wide network of DiabloSport CMR custom tuning dealers, done live on the dyno, or through simple E-mail. The DiabloSport dealer locator can help find a dealer near you.

http://www.diablosport.com/OurDealers.php

If the idea of having to learn to tune, buying an expensive full blown software program seems a little intimidating, we have the answer, and the adjustment to allow for a safe range of tuning changes to be made, along with speedo re-cal, extended limiters and all the other great features Predator is known for.

No need to send your valuable PCM out to have programs loaded, no down time on your vehicle, no paying all the freight and taking risks on lost or stolen parcels. With Predator in hand you always have the ability to restore your stock calibration for trips to your dealer for warranty work. 

For the money DiabloSport offers a true “flash tool”, not just a flash.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Nowhere in the description did I see the Predator programmer will remove the torque management. That is precisely why I have waited for the programmer...what a disappointment!


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Everyone has been asking about this. I'm going to try to get an answer today.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Torque Management? How bout deleteing the skip shift and speed limiter functions?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Torque Management? How bout deleteing the skip shift and speed limiter functions?


 :agree 

What is Torque Management? Is that something with the Automatic?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I just got confromation from Dan at DiabloSport that the Predator WILL eliminate torque management on the LS2's!!! arty: But will not be released till about 1 or 2 months. 

Rejoice 05 owners!! :cheers


----------



## krausescion (Apr 21, 2005)

sweet. Looks like I should save a bit of down payment money for this one!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

gameover said:


> I just got confromation from Dan at DiabloSport that the Predator WILL eliminate torque management on the LS2's!!! arty: But will not be released till about 1 or 2 months.
> 
> Rejoice 05 owners!! :cheers


Sweet! Ask him to tell you what the hell torque management is! :willy:


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> Sweet! Ask him to tell you what the hell torque management is! :willy:


Did you do a search on the forum for torque management? There are probably a dozen threads on the topic.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

muohio said:


> Did you do a search on the forum for torque management? There are probably a dozen threads on the topic.


OK, found one. Thanks for the idea. It is an Automatic-only function designed to reduce the power when the auto goes into a shift. Nothing I have to worry about. Thanks.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds Like I will be adding a LS2 Predator to my list. Does this unit add the shift light that others are meeting in Orlando in September for ? Don't want to buy a $124 flash and then find out that the Predator also allows this flash...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Sounds Like I will be adding a LS2 Predator to my list. Does this unit add the shift light that others are meeting in Orlando in September for ? Don't want to buy a $124 flash and then find out that the Predator also allows this flash...


I can tell you the answer is No. The Instrument cluster is a seperate computer from the ECM. The Predator will not be able to make changes to it via the OBDII interface.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I can tell you the answer is No. The Instrument cluster is a seperate computer from the ECM. The Predator will not be able to make changes to it via the OBDII interface.


You are right : Talked to my Service Advisor and their LS2 Edit goes thru the OBDII to the ECM .He knew that the instrument cluster was a seperate computer and yes the MPH brightness could be changed (TSB). He was not aware of the shift light. The Service Manager had left for breakfast (bummed on my rearend diagnosis I quess) , so I'll ask him on next visit if they can/will turn the shift light on thru the instrument cluster computer...

Between this Forum and the Dealerships we will all become Level 2 Help Desks... :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Thanks for the Info . I read the TSB for the MPH brightness complaint and it has the mechanic setting it using their LS2 Edit thru the OBDII - I'll ask if they can add the shift light ...


If you find out please share, that would be amazing if they could. Its not my understanding of how the ODBII interface works. The govt forced the auto manufacturers to standardize this interface, I would be amazed if they could support that component interconnect through this.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm still learning this stuff (ECM vs. ODBII) , but I will get the flick for this Forum on my next Dealership visit...


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

- JMVorbeck , That was different - answered your quote 3 mins ago and it jumps in thread location - anyway talked to dealership 7/25 and above was some of the answer...


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Does the predator for the 2004 GTO's take off torque managment?????


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> Does the predator for the 2004 GTO's take off torque managment?????



We were told that that was going to be one of the features available but because it still has not been released yet, there is no way to answer that for sure. We still have been unable to get ahold of DiabloSport after the Florida hurricane. We will keep trying.

Thank you,
Carol


----------

